# Battery safety: Wraps coming apart



## Franky (6/12/15)

Hi guys, I've read that this might be dangerous. I'm using these 2 LGs in an XCube 2 and would like to just be sure... For the record that battery bay in the Xcube 2 is plastic... the metallic battery door though...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

They can be rewrapped, but yes that is kinda sketchy, you now have a bare neg contact less than 5mm away from the pos center if its a flat top.
If you drop that sucker into your pocket as your backup when heading out the door... but you're in a rush and put it in the same pocket as your keys.
In that damaged condition they will in all likelyhood short and start getting very hot very quickly, as 20amps is used to doing.
On the upside you'll probably do a damm fine impression of a cowboy without his horse....HHHEEEEHAAAAA!

A temporary stopgap measure would be to patch the tear with some cellotape. (the stronger scotchgard slightly opaque one)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Franky (6/12/15)

@blujeenz They wouldn't look that way if the battery compartment with the springs in the XCube2 didn't rip them a new one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/12/15)

I find this happening to most off my batteries although I have a 2nd wrap on them from the time I get them. That way the extra wrap get damaged which I then peel off amd rewrap.

The Samsung 25R seem to be the only batteries that have a fairly resilient original wrap.

I believe it's the spring that catches the wrap when replacing them and we tend to always put the negative side in nicely 1st and then just slide the positive against the battery bay due to its design so that side seems to always damage.


----------



## Christos (6/12/15)

I had a short on a battery and let me tell you it goes from room temp to over 100°C in less than a second. 
Well I may be overeating but it gets bloody hot bloody quickly. 

Why not ask @SAVapeGear or skyblue vaping to add some battery wraps on a purchase? 
Rather be safe than burnt and sorry.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/12/15)

Don't take any chances. If any wrap is torn or damaged on a battery, I'd personally remove them from use until they can be rewrapped, or discard and replace them. Any part of my body is worth far more to me than the 150 to 200 bucks spent on a new battery or the 10, 20 or 50 bucks for wraps.
A mod in my pocket it's far too close to the family jewelery for comfort. I would not trust it near my face either, as I'd prefer not to have to feel around for my mods and juice in future, assuming I'd still have a hand to feel around with.
Even if safer chemistry batteries do not explode when venting, a lot of very hot and poisonous gases are expelled when it does vent. If it's sitting next to other batteries, chances are good that the heat will cause the same chemical reaction in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/12/15)

@Franky I have 4 blue wraps for you if you want them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

I have found my Efests have also worn very well
No wrapping has come off in over a year. 
I am quitr careful with them - using them in my Reos


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/12/15)

I treat by batteries quite carefully but this has happened to both of my brown LG's very quickly.


----------

